# PT mutually exclusive procedures



## OlenkaMir (Aug 23, 2010)

97124 is not covered on the same visit date as CPT code 97140 by Medicare, but PT performed both services 97140 for 22 min and 97124 for 15 min. Can i bill for example 97140 with 2 units? as according to timed code treatment minutes rule 37 min = 2 units?


----------

